# PTAP 2020



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

hey!!

i know its still early but i wanted to start a thread for this year's PTAP applicants...

i'll tell you a little about myself: i am looking to get admission to KMC (Khyber Medical College) through PTAP, hbu?

One thing that's been scaring me is that I didn't take the SATs yet and they've just cancelled the last one of the year (june). I don't know what's going to happen with applications and whether or not the SAT date will be extended to the summer or will be taken online like the AP tests (hopefully!!). No one from Pakistan's EAD has said anything about it yet and CollegeBoard says they'll disclose more info in a few weeks...what do yall think?

also i wanted to discuss IBCC, SAT II scores, grades, admission process, etc... i heard competition's been tough the past few years... let's get to know each other!!


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

I have a question. Is it only dual nationals that can apply? Or can overseas also apply (fe. Students from ksa)


----------



## Fatima.K (May 27, 2019)

no overseas are not able to apply on this seat. this programme provides seats for dual nationals and students from under developed countries only. you can apply as an overseas on the basis of that quota through UHS in punjab


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

isn't dmc a private medical college? doesn't ptap only work for government medical colleges?

- - - Updated - - -

Also CollegeBoard announced the next SAT Subject Test date has been moved to August 29...that gives us around 4 months to prepare. How have your preparations been going? Mine are alright. At this point I feel like math is my strong suit and chem is going to be the death of me :'))))


Its so crazy to be applying to college abroad during such uncertain times. LOL as if this process wasn't already so unpredictable.


My school ends in mid-June and then I'll be done with high school. I really hope things will get a little bit better by then so I could fly over to Pakistan and start the application process. I'm thinking to just take the SAT II in Pakistan. Has anyone done that before?


Whew! I'm getting nervous just thinking about it. Also I really want to know how the competition is this year. I know you can never really tell for sure but I know there are some really hardworking and determined people applying to med school in Pakistan with this program (PTAP). 


Let's chat some more!!


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Dmc is a govt uni. Im preparing for the physics sat and trust me the whole situation just got me demotivated.. i was gonna give it in june and was done studying but didnt do the practice tests yet. I was satisfied with my bio and chem scores but it turns out they arent enough for kemu and aimc. So i might have to give those again. The competition for UHS is out of this world. You need ATLEAST a 94. somethig% aggregate to get into kemu and 93.something for aimc. Im sure its similar for ptap seats. So for the american system students its basically impossible to get in since ibcc deducts about 13-15%


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

oh wow so i was wrong lol. 

OMG SAME!!! I've been so unmotivated to do anything. Everything seems so close yet so far. I only have 7 weeks left of school but it seems like forever away and the SATs are a headache on their own. I did chemistry a while back without studying and I did understandably really bad. I was registered for the SAT II in June for all three tests: bio, chem, and math ii. I only have this one chance and everything feels so surreal. I have no motivation to work but I have such big dreams lol.

THAT'S INSANE. I came across one of your earlier posts and your SAT scores are PHENOMENAL. 

Yeah its hard for us Americans because they deduct 15% BUT I heard that if you have honors or APs then they don't deduct your marks for that subject. Also they take 5 subjects from HSSC (11 and 12 grades): 1 English, 1 math, 1 biology, 1 chemistry, and 1 physics (i believe you could opt out of physics but idk what else they would take).

I took AP English and Biology and I have As in both. I'm taking math honors (precalculus honors) and i think i'll get an A, worst case scenario I'll get a B. Chemistry I got a B. Physics I'm getting an A.

I mean, my grades aren't THAT bad but they definitely could be better. 

Right now I have SO much teetering on the SATs its CRAZY.

I'm reaching for a pretty easy goal of 750s on all three. Make dua for me lol

I was looking at the PTAP 2019 merit list and I saw 5 Americans out of 20 which isn't too bad but they must have all had phenomenal grades. The person with the lowest fsc marks for US had 891/1100 which is about 81% AFTER deductions which is really good!!! That means the person had ROUGHLY a 96% BEFORE deductions (if they didn't take honors/APs)!! 
And the SATs were 1970/2400, which is about an 82% which is also really good. 

All this is making me really nervous lol but I hope both of our hard work pay off and we both are medical students next year InshaAllah!!

- - - Updated - - -

also i have a question that's been bothering me for some time now: 

my district gives transcripts without percentages. the official transcript only has letter grades. I'm wondering how this will affect my equivalency. its a huge deal! i mean they don't even gives plus/minus next to the letter grades. i mean how will they tell whether i have a high or a low A? has this ever happened to anyone before?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

I cant imagine doing all 3 at once but people do it and they get what they want. Also if you did great in AP then sat will be a lot easier for you (im sure you've heard that already). Now i cant say anything about if AP prevents deduction because im in an american school in saudi (cant apply thru ptap) which doesnt have AP yet. Maybe @medstasticdays knows better. Btw for kemu you need 800 in all subjects 🙃. A 790 in one would work too. Thats why im considering other options


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Comicaldervish said:


> I cant imagine doing all 3 at once but people do it and they get what they want. Also if you did great in AP then sat will be a lot easier for you (im sure you've heard that already). Now i cant say anything about if AP prevents deduction because im in an american school in saudi (cant apply thru ptap) which doesnt have AP yet. Maybe @medstasticdays knows better. Btw for kemu you need 800 in all subjects 🙃. A 790 in one would work too. Thats why im considering other options


Guys work harder for SAT 2, bio and chem is PRETTY EASY. Like seriously aim for nothing less than 800 in both of them. 750 is a pretty BAD score for SAT2 biology and chem. As far as physics goes, the syllabus is very long, but its still doable, aim for atleast 780 in physics too. I gave all 3 last year on 1st june i think and scored 800 in biology, 790 in chem and 760 in physics. Thats a total of 2350/2400. Could've scored better in physics and chem if i had a bit more time, as i only studied for around 8-9 for it i think. Come on, you guys have the best universities of Pakistan in mind, which also happens to be the most competitive 😂, so get off your asses and start studying. I dont mean to discourage or scare you guys but instead to motivate you by showing you guys the reality.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

haha i majorly procrastinated and now im paying the price lol. 

yeah thats why i feel alright about math and bio. ill just review my notes in class and take a gazillion practice tests and ill be set.
chem is eating me up from the inside out. everytime i just open the book i want to legit burn it lol. i honestly don't know what imma do about that one.

yeah i should @medtasticdays if your reading this, do AP/honors classes ease the deductions in IBCC equivalency?

wow...i could never lol  
you're really aiming for the top of the top!! thats understandable. you seem really hardworking and passionate about the medical field.
i'll definitely make dua for you!!
what other colleges are you considering other than kemu and aimc?

- - - Updated - - -

haha i majorly procrastinated and now im paying the price lol. 

yeah thats why i feel alright about math and bio. ill just review my notes in class and take a gazillion practice tests and ill be set.
chem is eating me up from the inside out. everytime i just open the book i want to legit burn it lol. i honestly don't know what imma do about that one.

yeah i should @medtasticdays if your reading this, do AP/honors classes ease the deductions in IBCC equivalency?

wow...i could never lol  
you're really aiming for the top of the top!! thats understandable. you seem really hardworking and passionate about the medical field.
i'll definitely make dua for you!!
what other colleges are you considering other than kemu and aimc?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for that. Those are great scores..I have a 770 in chem and in bio i was way too nervous and screwed up easy questions putting me on 740. For physics i did the first practice test and scored 780 in barrons. I can manage 800 in physics for sure inshallah but even if i do manage to retake and score 800 in all 3 its still impractical for me to get into kemu and aimc bc after equavalency..my fsc percentage is 83-85. Which puts me close but not quite there. Thats why im going for other options like army med. Btw does anyone know any other good unis that accept sat and have low fees for overseas.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

@h.haris i have army medical (overseas), cmh lahore (local), shifa (local) and ziauddin (local) in mind for now. Im a bit confused about shifa though as i dont know what test they will take this year.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Bazish.khan said:


> Guys work harder for SAT 2, bio and chem is PRETTY EASY. Like seriously aim for nothing less than 800 in both of them. 750 is a pretty BAD score for SAT2 biology and chem. As far as physics goes, the syllabus is very long, but its still doable, aim for atleast 780 in physics too. I gave all 3 last year on 1st june i think and scored 800 in biology, 790 in chem and 760 in physics. Thats a total of 2350/2400. Could've scored better in physics and chem if i had a bit more time, as i only studied for around 8-9 for it i think. Come on, you guys have the best universities of Pakistan in mind, which also happens to be the most competitive 😂, so get off your asses and start studying. I dont mean to discourage or scare you guys but instead to motivate you by showing you guys the reality.



Those are really great scores!! Where are you now? What college and what program did you use?

You're right. I should aim higher. How long did you study for?

- - - Updated - - -



Comicaldervish said:


> @h.haris i have army medical (overseas), cmh lahore (local), shifa (local) and ziauddin (local) in mind for now. Im a bit confused about shifa though as i dont know what test they will take this year.



Those are great colleges! I hope you get in!!


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

thanks for responding!!

my goal school is to get admission in a peshawar school like kmc. i heard its really good and its not AS competitive as KEMU and AIMC etc.

omg i really hope they don't deduct for honors and AP (AP is equivalent to IB). i don't want to be taking a college-level class with double the work of a normal high school class for nothing. you're right we really don't know until we do...

InshaAllah make dua for us man I've been MAJORLY stressing lately. like its already such an unpredictable process and the world situation rn isnt making it any better.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Dmc isnt as competitive as kemu/aimc because their fees for overseas is 9 times more. Cmh for locals is not very expensive although for overseas it does go around 18k USD.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

True. You do get a better clinical exposure in govt hospitals while private hospitals are more about quality which doesnt help much when you start working in pakistan. Also, i was talking about kemu/aimc having 9 times less fees than dimc. Not cmh.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

medtasticdays said:


> Hope for the best haha.
> 
> I've heard great things about KMC. I think it's a good choice.
> 
> ...


you're right...as of right now i have 6 weeks left of school and around 4 months until the SAT... panicking won't do anyone any good. i just have to study hard now and see what happens. i've been watching khan academy videos for SAT prep and they've really been helping. 

hopefully things get better soon man. if i have to wait a whole year to apply next year just because i can't fly to Pakistan, i will break out in hives.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

You can still apply online..


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

for ptap?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh no idk about that. But if you wanna apply for overseas seats in most unis you can apply online


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

ohhh yeah lol. im a dual national so i wont be applying overseas. thanks though!


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Its the same category. Overseas and dual national.


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Comicaldervish said:


> @h.haris i have army medical (overseas), cmh lahore (local), shifa (local) and ziauddin (local) in mind for now. Im a bit confused about shifa though as i dont know what test they will take this year.


 i think you can apply to shifa through any centralized mcat taken in Pakistan, for example etea( kp's mdcat), nums, punjab's mdcat etc etc. As this is how its been happening for the last couple of years atleast. Dont know about the process for foreign students though🤷‍♂️. Although you guys have enough time, why dont you guys prepare for the local mcat and give it? The books are available online and tbh if you really want it, you can easily score good🙂. I'd suggest the Punjab's mdcat as its syllabus is less as compared to the other tests, and the test itself was PRETTY easy last year. And as far as good unis (other than the ones you mentioned) go, kmc is quite good, then there's nishtar in multan, fauji foundation( private) in Islamabad.🙂


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

i actually AM planning to take the etea exam too. although ptap is my top priority, i have also been advised to try taking the local exam (etea for kpk). you mentioned they have prep books online, do you know any that would be helpful?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

h.haris said:


> i actually AM planning to take the etea exam too. although ptap is my top priority, i have also been advised to try taking the local exam (etea for kpk). you mentioned they have prep books online, do you know any that would be helpful?


 unfortunately only Punjab's books are available online😞. You dont really need prep books except for the fsc books itself plus the practice mcqs and past papers booklets. Which you'd have to get physically like i dont think they're available in pdfs, plus all the bookstores are also closed unfortunately 😗. I know this might sound too much, but i guess the only option you have rn is if someone bought them for you in pk, and have each page scanned or something and send it to you, unless you can get the hard copies


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Bazish.khan said:


> h.haris said:
> 
> 
> > i actually AM planning to take the etea exam too. although ptap is my top priority, i have also been advised to try taking the local exam (etea for kpk). you mentioned they have prep books online, do you know any that would be helpful?
> ...


Plus: i know this might not be everyone's cuo of tea, but i came across this some days ago. I hope it might help someone atleast. Qatar university also offers a medicine degree, and they offer scholarships too. Its one of the top 280 universities in the world i guess. Here are the links
http://www.qu.edu.qa/medicine/academic-programs/general-medicine/learning-approach

http://www.qu.edu.qa/medicine/students/scholarships-and-sponsorship


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

Bazish.khan said:


> unfortunately only Punjab's books are available online😞. You dont really need prep books except for the fsc books itself plus the practice mcqs and past papers booklets. Which you'd have to get physically like i dont think they're available in pdfs, plus all the bookstores are also closed unfortunately 😗. I know this might sound too much, but i guess the only option you have rn is if someone bought them for you in pk, and have each page scanned or something and send it to you, unless you can get the hard copies


aww man that sucks...i was going to take the etea exam because i want to get into a medical school in peshawar, so the mdcat doesn't apply to me as it's for punjab. but ive heard the syllabuses are pretty similar so for the time being i guess i'll look at the mdcat prep material. thanks!!

i also heard if you google the etea past papers, something should come up...i'll try that too!


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Bazish.khan said:


> Comicaldervish said:
> 
> 
> > @h.haris i have army medical (overseas), cmh lahore (local), shifa (local) and ziauddin (local) in mind for now. Im a bit confused about shifa though as i dont know what test they will take this year.
> ...


Thanks a lot for this. I AM giving the nums test to take all my chances. My dad suggests i take the mcat too for karachi but it'll only give me one good uni- ziauddin. What do you suggest i take..? Mdcat or mcat? Would you rank any private college of punjab above ziauddin?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Comicaldervish said:


> Bazish.khan said:
> 
> 
> > Comicaldervish said:
> ...


I' suggest you take Punjab's mdcat as its books are available online, the syllabus is half as much as compared to etea or sindh's mdcat and the test practice material is easily available online.
Nums was tough in comparison to Punjab's mdcat,for example the highest score in nums was in 180s while in punjab it was 199 out of 200. Plus since the syllabus for nums and Punjab's mdcat was similar last year and the dates for both tests were different, you can give both( which everyone does). By doing that you can apply for punjab's public colleges and army medical college and ANY private uni in Pakistan( except for aku which conducts its own test).Not sure about Punjab, the shifa medical college is also PRETTY GOOD, a friend of mine chose it over KEMU, AIMC etc. Fauji foundation, ripah and cmh lahore are also good. personally i have not heard about ziauddin, maybe cuz im not in sindh, and if you want a gov uni try kmc its better than KEMU and the others(not better than DOW and AKU though😂), and has a pretty strong alumni network. Plus i guess shifa might be suitable for you guys as the people you'll find there will be similar to you and the environment in Islamabad( my fav city in Pakistan) is also pretty chill and its relatively safe, in comparison to karachi, lahore or Peshawar, so you'll feel at home. While in the other unis, some people find it hard to cope to the environment there, as i myself am from a alevels background and the friends i have there are having a tough time.


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Bazish.khan said:


> Comicaldervish said:
> 
> 
> > Bazish.khan said:
> ...


 i also forgot to mention that Punjab has alot of good public universities like KEMU, AIMC, SIMS, nishtar etc etc as compared to the other provinces like kp for example has only 2 good public unis whivh are KMC and Ayub medical college.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, i cant apply to gov unis in punjab since my domicile is of sindh. So its only private ones.. but yea i guess you're right. I should give the nums and mdcat and then leave it to Allah. I did get the punjab fsc books from pakistan so i think i should start from those.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Btw if you had to pick.. shifa or cmh, which would you choose nd why. I just checked the merit for both and shifas is significantly lower (86). Cmh closes at around 90.9. Also would you choose army medical over these 2, even if the fees are higher?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Comicaldervish said:


> Well, i cant apply to gov unis in punjab since my domicile is of sindh. So its only private ones.. but yea i guess you're right. I should give the nums and mdcat and then leave it to Allah. I did get the punjab fsc books from pakistan so i think i should start from those.


 i think you can apply as there are qoutas for dual citizens or foreign seats.


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Comicaldervish said:


> Btw if you had to pick.. shifa or cmh, which would you choose nd why. I just checked the merit for both and shifas is significantly lower (86). Cmh closes at around 90.9. Also would you choose army medical over these 2, even if the fees are higher?


I'd personally choose shifa anyday over cmh, for reasons that might not be of any concern to others like you have to wear a uniform in cmh i think and its in lahore( i prefer Islamabad)plus shifa hospital in the only internationally recognised hospital in pk after aga khan but overall they're not that diff i guess specially cmh lahore. There's a post on this forum regarding shifa and other colleges i think. Check out that post. Search shifa and it'll come up


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Bazish.khan said:


> Comicaldervish said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i cant apply to gov unis in punjab since my domicile is of sindh. So its only private ones.. but yea i guess you're right. I should give the nums and mdcat and then leave it to Allah. I did get the punjab fsc books from pakistan so i think i should start from those.
> ...


Yes but there are 4 seats in each college and the merit is pretty high and because my school has internal exams the max after equavalency i can get is 85 and final aggregate wont exceed 91.


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Bazish.khan said:


> Comicaldervish said:
> 
> 
> > Btw if you had to pick.. shifa or cmh, which would you choose nd why. I just checked the merit for both and shifas is significantly lower (86). Cmh closes at around 90.9. Also would you choose army medical over these 2, even if the fees are higher?
> ...


Right thanks for your input. I was also wondering(srry i ask too much), can ppl with sindh domicile take the uhs mdcat?


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

And if not, then can i apply to cmh/shifa with sindh's mcat?


----------



## Bazish.khan (Mar 24, 2019)

Comicaldervish said:


> And if not, then can i apply to cmh/shifa with sindh's mcat?


 yups, for shifa you can, im not sure about cmh


----------



## Comicaldervish (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sher2003 (Sep 12, 2020)

someone please help me. I have questions about the application process. I'm applying to KMC from U.S.A. I need help urgently. Please reach out to me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

hey... idk too much but i'll try to help as much as i can... what are your questions?


----------



## Sher2003 (Sep 12, 2020)

My questions are:
1) What are the exact document that I need for the IBCC equivalency? I'm in 12th grade and going to get the 9th and 10th grade equivalency, but don't know exact documents.
2)My friend is a complete American citizen. She doesn't have a duel nationality, but wants to apply to KMC. Can she do it? If yes, then how will be the process for her?
3? Can I take either math/physics SAT II? or does it have to be just physics? Also,If the can take math, then which math SAT II do I have to take(math 1 or2)?
4)How long does the admission process take? And when does it start?(I'm currently in 12th grade, and will graduate in June) 
5) Can a full American apply for the PTAP?

I would appreciate any help


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

1) search and download the ibcc form and it'll tell you the exact documents you need. i do know for sure that you'll need official high school transcripts, your diploma, among other things.
2) she can't apply through ptap as that is only for dual nationals, but she can apply through overseas self-finance through hec
3) math OR physics should be fine. i took math ii but either one is fine.
4) its already started for 2020-2021 admissions, ptap posted their announcement... i think the longest/hardest thing is to apply for ibcc equivalence/ receive the certificate (it takes over a month sometimes even with urgent fees).
5) i don't know what you mean by "full american" but i do know that for ptap, you MUST be a DUAL national (american-pakistani, british-pakistani, canadian-pakistani etc.) and you must have proof of foreign nationality (im using my american passport) and proof of pakistan nationality too (nicop/nadra card will do)

have you taken your sats yet?


----------



## Sher2003 (Sep 12, 2020)

How's the application process different for the American person? Does she need to do something different? Will she need a student visa?
And no I haven't taken any SAT yet. I took SAT1 and got a 1370. Going to take SAT bio soon, then math and chem. I don't know if college board has cancelled anything or not.
Also what a NOC?
Which form would the American nationality person fill out? I saw the form for equivalency, and it looks like it's for duel nationality holders. Is there a separate form for Americans?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

well.. idk about that..

why did you take sat i? you only need sat ii for ptap/self-finance for kmc.

idk about noc either...

well ibcc equivalence applications have the same form for all applicants dual/overseas alike. ptap on the other hand is only for dual nationals.


----------



## Sher2003 (Sep 12, 2020)

I took the SAT 1 because I thought I was going to college here, but then parents said no. Now I have to take 3 SATs in my last year of high school. 
Do you have any other tips for me or my American friend?
Thank you for all the help


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

i see...

well here's my personal experience:

i registered to take my 3 sat subject tests (math ii, biology, and chemistry) on august 29 in islamabad, pakistan. i was really really really nervous about it as the days grew nearer. but then on around august 20-25ish, i received an email from the college board saying that my test center reduced capacity so i would have to take the test makeup on sept 19 instead. i was quite relieved as i had just received 3 more weeks of prep time. 

i studied using barrons books for all three tests. here's what i wish my past self knew about these exams/prep:

for math, ji don't even think a prep book is necessary if you've taken the necessary prerequisite classes (algerbra 2/precalculus). just buy/find TONS of timed practice exams online, and just use those to go over what you know and what you don't know. review the syllabus and check off the concepts as you go. i took precalc honors my last year of high school so i basically had covered the entire syllabus already, all i needed was TONS of practice. also its REALLY helpful to invest in a ti 84 calculator because it will save you a LOT of time, and the features really help... (you'll know what i mean when you start practicing)
in my personal opinion dont take barrons math practice tests. it just goes way too much in depth and will cause you to overthink problems when it comes to the real test. i found myself after taking the barrons tests to really overthink and overdo it when it came to solving otherwise simple problems on the official practice exams.

for chem, i think barrons goes wayyy too much in depth, but i would still definitely recommend it if you really want to feel prepared. just go over each and every concept and do every single practice problem they give you. then practice practice practice. you cant use a calculator so make sure you can solve multiplication/long division problems on paper really fast (that'll come with practice). definitely do the barrons practice tests even though they're harder. just do them with the sole intention of practice/further enforcement of understanding. dont worry about the score you get on barrons practice exams.

for bio, i think barrons content was sufficient. first, identify whether you want to take biology e or m. this is important. it doesnt matter which one you choose, pakistan admissions dont really care if you take e or m, you just need to have taken either one of them. just look at the syllabus, you know yourself and your strengths/weaknesses. just trust your gut and start from there. go over the entire barrons book and start practicing. really practice general biology questions as much as you possibly can but also try to emphasize your understanding of the content for the respective test you want to take(ecological or molecular). i think even though barrons tests are a harder you should still do them solely for practice/further enforcement of understanding. dont worry about the score.

because practice the THE MOST IMPORTANT part of studying for SAT subject tests, you're probably wondering where to get practice tests from. here's what i wish i knew right from the start of my study period:
-cracksat tests
-official sat tests (just buy the books from college board)
-MOST IMPORTANT-
-this is gonna sound weird but there are some threads on reddit that have pdfs/google drive links of entire FOLDERS of official previously administered sat practice tests for every subject. there are SO MANY and they are a LIFESAVER. unfortunately i only found out about this about 2-3 days before my exam)

use these full length practice tests at least 1 a week per subject and TIME YOURSELF. this is INSANELY important because time is so limited. the hour goes by SO FAST and you need CORRECTLY answer as many questions as possible (because there IS negative marking).

i took my exam on sept 19 so now im waiting for my results. i felt like my biology (e) exam was the hardest. chemistry was the easiest but was the most time consuming. math was alright too (my calculator SAVED my LIFE on some problems).

i still don't know what i got and im really nervous about that but i thought even if this LONG post helps even one person it'll be worth it. i wish you the best of luck for studying and your admission!


----------



## Sher2003 (Sep 12, 2020)

Thank you so much for this! This is going to save me a lot of time. I had no idea where to start and how to study to be honest. So thank you for this. I hope you get a really good score. Good luck. Btw, which college are you going to? And do you have a studying schedule/routine? like how many hours a day did you devote to each subject?


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

its my pleasure! i remember wishing i had someone to guide me for sat studying so it's really rewarding to know that my experience has helped someone. good luck to you too!! i would personally love to get into khyber this year through ptap. 

well i'm just waiting for my score now and i stopped studying right after my exam but i didnt really have an exact set study "routine". instead i just studied after breakfast in the morning (i woke up quite late, around 10-11) and then studied till lunch and continued until around 4-5 when i took a couple hours break before studying again until dinner and then studied until around 2 am. this wasnt really as effective because i would tend to lose motivation quite often because of my lack of consistency. some days i would study around 8-10 (sometimes up to 12) hours while others i would barely study 2-3 hours.

here's the golden rule when it comes to studying for exams like this: divide your syllabi into bite-size pieces, and then, instead of assigning yourself daily work, establish what you want to accomplish each WEEK. this is SO IMPORTANT because it allows you to have random break days in the week while still keeping you from falling behind. i made the mistake of setting daily goals, and if i ever missed a day, that work would snowball into the next day and then the next and it was genuinely so overwhelming. keep yourself on track with a to-do list of chapters/concepts you want to MASTER that WEEK, and then work accordingly. this way, you can get the most out of studying while also maintaining your sanity.
biology is literally all memorization so focus more on strengthening your concepts than practicing.
chemistry is half memorization and half practice so study accordingly.
and math is literally all practice with the exception of memorizing some basic formulas and rules.
(idk about physics so i can't really speak about that)

if you have any more questions, feel free to ask!
best of luck!!!


----------



## suwaibah1526 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi! I'm also studying for the SAT subject tests. Do you know if the cracksat has full SAT practice tests because I can't find any.


----------



## h.haris (Jun 30, 2019)

well they do but they are split into parts, which kind of makes timing a bit difficult. thats why i just used cracksat for practice questions, not tests.
try the reddit ones like i previously said. those are actually official tests.


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

Sher2003 said:


> I took the SAT 1 because I thought I was going to college here, but then parents said no. Now I have to take 3 SATs in my last year of high school.
> Do you have any other tips for me or my American friend?
> Thank you for all the help


Hi there, 

please check out my most recent discussion on this page if you want to go to a Pakistani medical school and then come back to the USA to write the USMLE and to work as a physician. Its very important to look at before you make such a move. 
I have linked it here
and here:  








HEC, PTAP, Foreigers applying to Pakistan. READ THIS FIRST


Hi all, Just wanted to give you guys a heads up if you are from USA and applying to medical schools in pakistan this year. If so, I just wanted to let you know that after 2024, you will not be allowed to apply for residency programs in the USA with Pakistani medical schools degree (even if its...




www.medstudentz.com


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

Comicaldervish said:


> Dmc is a govt uni. Im preparing for the physics sat and trust me the whole situation just got me demotivated.. i was gonna give it in june and was done studying but didnt do the practice tests yet. I was satisfied with my bio and chem scores but it turns out they arent enough for kemu and aimc. So i might have to give those again. The competition for UHS is out of this world. You need ATLEAST a 94. somethig% aggregate to get into kemu and 93.something for aimc. Im sure its similar for ptap seats. So for the american system students its basically impossible to get in since ibcc deducts about 13-15%


Hi there, 

please check out my most recent discussion on this page if you want to go to a Pakistani medical school and then come back to the USA to write the USMLE and to work as a physician. Its very important to look at before you make such a move. 
I have linked it here
and here:








HEC, PTAP, Foreigers applying to Pakistan. READ THIS FIRST


Hi all, Just wanted to give you guys a heads up if you are from USA and applying to medical schools in pakistan this year. If so, I just wanted to let you know that after 2024, you will not be allowed to apply for residency programs in the USA with Pakistani medical schools degree (even if its...




www.medstudentz.com


----------

